# Kaufberatung 20 Zoll



## Schraubenmutter (30. März 2019)

Hallo,

Ich suche für meinen 5-jährigen das *erste "Gangrad".*
Bisher ist er ein 16" Cube gefahren, dass er sehr gerne hatte und das uns (sprich mir auch  ) ehrlich gesagt auch vom Design einfach absolut gefallen hat. 
Jetzt wünscht sich der Sohn auf alle Fälle "etwas mit Gängen". Viel spezifischer sind seine Wünsche momentan noch nicht. 


Eckdaten grob:

*Unter 10kg* wäre schon schön. 

*Kein Woom*. 
*Nicht zu viele Gänge. *Ich denke um die 7 für den Anfang?

_Orbea_ MX Team?

_Cube?_ - leider schwerer. Da wir den Händler aber vor der Haustüre haben und wir mit dem 16Zoll sehr zufrieden waren, ist das für mich noch nicht ganz raus. 

_Klar Pyro(Kania)/Isla_ z.B. wenn ich es _gebraucht_ ergattere, wäre natürlich alles traumhaft... vor Ort aber kaum mal zu finden 

Das Rad soll vom kleinen Bruder nachgenutzt werden. 

Details:

01. Innenbeinlänge?
*ca 53cm*
02. Größe?
*~120, schätze 23-24kg*
03. Alter?
*5,5 Jahre*
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?
*Er fährt seit etwas über einem Jahr, schon sehr sicher und ist sehr motiviert.*
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?
*~350 sind meine Schmerzgrenze - wirklich gerne was gutes gebraucht, aber das ist hier in der Gegend seeeehr schwer...*
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?
*Noch nicht, aber das werde ich ab diesem Rad nun lernen. Wenn der Sohn weiter MTB/Rad begeistert ist, ist das das einzig sinnvolle für mich.*
07. Willst Du selber schrauben?
*Ja - siehe oben. Technisches Verständnis prinzipiell auch vorhanden, aber ich kann sicher nur einfache Basis Sachen. *
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?
*Nein.*
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?
*Er braucht sicher Allroad - halbwegs STVO-tauglich. 
Auf alle Fälle einiges an Straße, da wir auch Ausflüge am Radweg machen. Der Sohn will aber auch mal in's Gelände - momentan etwas Basic MTB-Training. 
Viel Berg wird aber sicher die nächste Zeit kein Thema sein in seinem Alter. Denn wir Eltern fahren nicht MTB und daher muss er das wenn später nachholen. *
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?
*Straße, Schotter, zu steil eher nicht momentan...


Hoffe, die Anfrage ist nicht zu langweilig für euch. Denn ich suche das, was wohl die meisten Eltern in dem Bereich suchen und kosten soll es auch "nichts".  
*
Lieben Gruß


----------



## Linipupini (30. März 2019)

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das? https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (30. März 2019)

das dürfte aber eher knapp ueber 10kg liegen,  denn das ist m. e nach ein MX dirt und kein team. 
MX team wäre durchaus tauglich.


----------



## Schraubenmutter (30. März 2019)

Danke, das ist lieb. Leider wohne ich in Österreich, da fällt viel weg (sonst hätte ich sogar hier im Flohmarkt was gesehen). Wenn wir in D sind, passen die Räder ab der Größe nicht mehr in den Kofferraum. 

Das Orbea wäre aber gut, oder? Wenn ich es nach Ostern nur etwas günstiger bekäme, wäre es im Budget 
Wäre momentan mein Favorit.

Mir hat noch jemand Trek empfohlen angeblich 8,8 kg - sind die gut? Da gäbe es einen Händler bei mir.


----------



## giant_r (30. März 2019)

die trek kenne ich leider nicht, das orbea als mx team ist ok. geht gut ab 1.15cm.


----------



## Schraubenmutter (30. März 2019)

Ich hoffe, dass das Rad dann mindestens 2 Jahre passt? 

Darf man hier linken?
Das Trek auf der Herstellerseite:
https://www.trekbikes.com/at/de_AT/...hrrad/wahoo-20/p/24027/?colorCode=grey_orange

Wäre natürlich genau im Budget und ich kann's vor Ort kaufen. Das sind zwei klare Pro Argumente.


----------



## giant_r (30. März 2019)

die kurbel ist leider etwas lang, 140mm.
ansonsten ist es fuer den preis ganz ok,  falls das gewicht stimmt.


----------



## Linipupini (31. März 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> die kurbel ist leider etwas lang, 140mm.
> ansonsten ist es fuer den preis ganz ok,  falls das gewicht stimmt.


Kaufen!
Kurbel kann man locker und günstig täuschen!


----------



## ccpirat (31. März 2019)

Du willst einen 5,5 jährigem auf ein 20 Zoll Rad setzten und es noch 2 Jahre nutzen?

Was hälst du von Kubikes 24 Zoll?
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24S/
Die altersangaben sind etwas komisch, aber wenn dein Kind schon 123cm groß ist passt das.

Als Beispiel:
Mein Junior fährt das Kubikes 20L mit 102cm und 4,0Jahren, obwohl der Hersteller ab 110cm und 5 Jahren vorgibt.


----------



## Tidi (31. März 2019)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Du willst einen 5,5 jährigem auf ein 20 Zoll Rad setzten und es noch 2 Jahre nutzen?
> 
> Was hälst du von Kubikes 24 Zoll?
> https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24S/
> ...


Hast du mal n Bild von deinem Knirps auf dem Bike? Kommt er vernünftig unten an mit den Beinen?


----------



## ibb (31. März 2019)

Hallo,
auf willhaben sind u.a. ein paar Kanias zwischen 300 und 400 Euro drinnen-in 20 und 24 Zoll.
Kubikes in 20 Zoll hätten wir sogar über,  da Wexhsel auf ein 26 er VPACE mit 122 cm-er mags derweil  nur so überhaupt nicht hergeben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (31. März 2019)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Du willst einen 5,5 jährigem auf ein 20 Zoll Rad setzten und es noch 2 Jahre nutzen?
> 
> Was hälst du von Kubikes 24 Zoll?
> https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24S/
> ...


Wie passt das denn? Habe gestern ein Kubike 20S für meine Tochter gekauft, dass ist noch grenzwertig groß bei 1,07m. Das L war ihr viel zu groß, da konnte sie nicht mal alleine aufsteigen.


----------



## ccpirat (1. April 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie passt das denn? Habe gestern ein Kubike 20S für meine Tochter gekauft, dass ist noch grenzwertig groß bei 1,07m. Das L war ihr viel zu groß, da konnte sie nicht mal alleine aufsteigen.



Glaub mir es passt, (gestern früh mit 105cm gemessen) er kommt mit den Zehenspitzen runter, fährt total sicher, einzig leichter schalten geht noch nicht, da ist die Hand zu klein.

Geändert habe ich, kurzen negativen Vorbau, dünnere Griffe, breiteren Lenker...


----------



## CrossX (1. April 2019)

Kann ja sein, dass dein Sohn andere Proportionen hat und sehr lange Beine. Bei uns hätte es auf keinen Fall gepasst.


----------



## Schraubenmutter (1. April 2019)

Danke euch für Eure Hilfe.
Auf Willhaben sind ein paar Räder. Aber die sind alle leider zu weit weg. Stundenlang fahren und dann ist es nichts, geht bei mir zeitlich einfach nicht.  Ich werde das aber natürlich weiter beobachten. Vielleicht kommt zu Ostern was tolles rein. 

*Wegen der Größe:* Ich weiß, dass wir nicht gerade am Beginn des 20 Zoll Rades wechseln. Aber ein zu großes Rad jetzt eine Saison fahren, soll er auch nicht. Ich dachte schon, dass er das 20 Zoll zumindest diese und nächste Saison fahren kann. Außerdem wird das Rad wie erwähnt vom Bruder nachgenutzt und da wäre doch nichts verloren, oder?
Jetzt bin ich da etwas verunsichert. Bis mindestens 1,30 dachte ich schon, dass das passen würde. 4 Zoll mehr sind ja nicht gerade wenig, oder? 

@Linipunpini
Danke für deine Einschätzung vom Trek. Preislich wäre das eben schon attraktiv und wie gesagt, ich habe den Händler vor Ort.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (3. April 2019)

Auch wenn du schon geschrieben hast kein Woom kommt von mir jetzt ein kurzer Einwand. Ich will wirklich niemanden belehren sondern nur unsere Erfahrung mit den Rädern preisgeben. Der Grund warum wir unserem Sohn immer das Woom gekauft haben und kein Early Rider oder KUbikes o.ä. ist schlicht der, dass die Wooms immer eine größere Bandbreite an Körpergröße abdecken und deshalb ein wenig länger passen als die Konkurrenz. Das Woom 3 vom kleinen hat bspw. 48,5 - 64 cm Sattelhöhe wo das Kubikes und andere bei 57cm schon am Ende sind und 7cm sind in dem Alter extrem viel. Beim Woom 4 wären es 56 - 71cm wo es beim KUbikes 20L nur 57-68cm sind. Die paar Zentimeter verlängeren bei Kindern aber evtl. die Nutzungsdauer um ein ganzes Jahr. 
Gerade wenn du sagst du hättest die Befürchtung das Rad würde wegen dem späten Umstieg zu kurz passen würde ich zu dem mit der vermutlich längsten Nutzungsdauer greifen. Wenn du sagst du bist aus Österreich dann ist das Woom auch das mit dem wenigsten Wertverlust. Unsere Räder haben wir immer neu gekauft und für € 40 weniger 1 - 1,5 Jahre später verkauft. Die waren jedes Mal in unter einer Woche weiterverkauft. Woombikes sind fast schon sowas wie eine zweite Währung in Ö.


----------



## Kati (3. April 2019)

Das mit der längeren Nutzungsdauer macht ja nur Sinn, wenn ich dadurch eine Laufradgröße überspringen kann. 
Ansonsten ist doch eh egal, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (3. April 2019)

Laufradgröße ist doch egal wie die derzeitige Lage bei Erwachsenenbikes zeigt. Speziell beim Woom 3 finde ich eben, dass es sinn macht denn die meisten 5 Jährigen sind mit Schaltung noch ein wenig überfordert deshalb finde ichs gut, dass ich das 16" Rad gut bis zum 6. Geburtstag nutzen kann und erst dann auf ein 20er (das zwangsweise eine Schaltung hat) umsteigen kann.
Aber Grundsätzlich könnte man dadurch eher eine Größe überspringen weil man das vorige Rad länger Nutzen kann und das Kind dann gleich auf die Übernächste Größe setzen könnte.
Das Woom 3 (16") hat max. Sattelhöhe 64cm und das Kubikes 20L (nicht S) max. 68cm obwohl es das große 20" ist. Sind nur 4 cm trotzdem das Kubikes 20L die Übernächste Größe wäre.


----------



## Kati (3. April 2019)

Laufradgröße auslassen war eher so gemeint:
16“ was jetzt da ist maximal ausreizen und gleich auf 24“ wechseln.
Oder jetzt (großes) 20“ besorgen und später gleich ein 26er.

Für den TE: Mein Kind ist letzten Monat mit 1,23m auf 24“ gewechselt.


----------



## Schraubenmutter (3. April 2019)

Ich persönlich meine, dass eine Gangschaltung für den Sohn total unnötig ist. ABER alle anderen Kinder haben eben schon Gangschaltung und meiner will es eben jetzt uuuunbedingt. Die Diskussion, ob das jetzt pädagogisch wertvoll ist, möchte ich jetzt irgendwie auch nicht führen. Denn das Rad ist jetzt zu klein.... 
Da er schon auf das erste Rad aus anderen Gründen ein Jahr warten musste, erfülle ich ihm jetzt diesen Wunsch einfach.

Am Samstag schauen wir das Orbea MX Team an. Ich vermute, dass es ein 20 Zoll wird, aber das 24 Zoll ist auch vorhanden.
Auf zu groß will ich auf keinen Fall wechseln. Dann lieber vom 20er dann echt auf das 26 hin.


----------



## CrossX (3. April 2019)

Die Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Schaltung an Kinderrädern hängt ja auch ganz maßgeblich von der Gegend ab  wo man wohnt. 
Meine Tochter hatte auf Grund der Berge hier keine Chance, eine Tour bis nach Hause zu fahren.
Jetzt mit dem Kubike 20 kann sie ganz entspannt den letzten Berg alleine hoch radeln. Und das mit 4 Jahren. Und dieser grenzenlos stolze Blick, als sie das erste Mal den Berg bis ganz oben alleine gefahren ist, war unbezahlbar


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (5. April 2019)

Unser Sohn ist mit 6;3 Jahren und bei einer Größe von 118 cm auf das Kubike 24s gewechselt. Davor ist er zwei Jahre lang bereits ein 20er Kania gefahren (war ein Gebrauchtkauf, aber vermutlich eine s-Version). Das 20er war sein erstes Schaltungsrad. Ich habe die frühen Wechsel nie bereut, da er immer sehr rasch mit der Größe und auch der Schaltung zurecht gekommen ist. Dazu muss vielleicht gesagt werden, dass er viel/täglich fährt, mit knapp drei Jahren begonnen hat und sicher unterwegs ist. Das nimmt bestimmt die Angst, wenn die Füße nicht ganz zum Boden reichen. Ich habe mal den Spruch gelesen, "ein Kinderrad ist anfangs immer ein bisschen zu groß und zum Ende stets ein wenig zu klein". Das beschreibt die Situation oft ganz gut, finde ich.


----------



## taroosan (6. April 2019)

Hallo,
mein Großer fährt ein 20er pepper - einen hauch größer als eine 20er small version von Pyro - und er ist bei 1,20 und 53er schrittlänge noch nicht ganz raus. Trotzdem würde ich auch versuchen direkt auf 24 small zu wechseln. Aber 20er large sollte eben auch noch gehen. Kann halt nächstes Jahr schon eng werden.


----------



## Schraubenmutter (6. April 2019)

Es ist jetzt ein 24-er MX Team geworden. Der Radshop war echt genial und die haben mir vom kleineren total abgeraten.
Natürlich jetzt eine ziemliche Umstellung und der Sohn muss sich jetzt erst mal dran gewöhnen. Auf alle Fälle ist das Rad echt cool und ich hätte es selber gern.


----------



## Schraubenmutter (29. November 2019)

Oh, noch Antworten.
Mein Sohn wurde mit dem Rad nicht "überrascht". Natürlich war er beim Kauf dabei.  Eben um zu probieren. Da hat sein Bruder dann schon das Nachsehen, denn der muss bis zu der Größe nachnutzen.


Er ist mit dem Orbea übrigens wirklich *sehr *zufrieden. Und vor allem bin ich jetzt froh, dass wir gleich 24 Zoll geholt haben. Er hat es wirklich sehr gut im Griff und nachdem er seit Erstellung des Threads wieder gewachsen (letztens laut einer Messtafel ca 128 - sprich nächstes Frühjahr ist der Kerl sicher schon mind. 1,30 - hätt ich nie gedacht ) ist, sieht es jetzt absolut stimmig aus - anfangs wirkte es für mich schon groß.
Insoferne kann ich inzwischen sagen: Ruhig Mut zum größeren Rad.


20 Zoll muss ich aber eventuell in 1-2 Jahren für den jüngeren kaufen.


----------



## Schraubenmutter (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

Ich hole mal meinen Thread nach 2 Jahren hoch.

Mein Sohn ist inzwischen 7Jahre, 1,38m, Innenbeinlänge 65cm, 32kg (wächst gefühlt wie der Spargel) und fängt immer mehr mit dem Mountainbiken an.

Wann wechselt man denn jetzt idealerweise auf die nächste Größe, damit ich ihm eine Perspektive geben kann? Die aktuelle Begehrlichkeit - nachdem es letztens die Schaltung war - ist eine _Federung_. 

Mehr Details, wenn ich da mal prinzipiell Bescheid weiß 😎


----------



## Ivenl (19. Juni 2021)

Gibt da kein Ideal, deinem Sohn passt definitiv schon 26/27,5' mit nem kleinen Rahmen. Federung sind bei den Größen auch deutlich entspannter (es gibt günstige Luftfeder Gabeln).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubenmutter (19. Juni 2021)

ok, Danke für die Info. Dann strebe ich den Kauf entweder im Herbst (wäre super, da Geburtstag  )- bei einem Schnäppchen oder im Frühjahr an.

Damit fängt wieder die Suche an. 
Diesmal muss ich mir aber wohl mehr Mühe und Gedanken machen, da das Rad dann wohl länger passt?


----------



## Ivenl (19. Juni 2021)

Gibt sicherlich Räder die von 140-160cm passen


----------



## Schraubenmutter (27. August 2022)

Hole meinen Thread wieder mal hoch.
Heute haben wir ein gebrauchtes Conway 20Zoll (MS200 rigid) für den kleinen Bruder geholt. Da der große 20Zoll damals ja "übersprungen" hatte, war nichts da. Laut dem Forum ist das ok. Mir gefällt es optisch und auch Preis-Leistung. Da ich in der Gegend kaum vernünftige Kinderräder bekomme, bin ich sehr froh drüber. Das Rad ist in top Zustand und sogar pipifein sauber geputzt (wir genieren wir uns jetzt ein bisschen, weil so sehen unsere Räder nieeeee aus 😝 )

Der große will auf ein gebrauchtes MTB aus der Verwandtschaft wechseln. Naja, mal schauen wie gut das klappt. Er will das unbedingt, hätte ihm auch ein neues in Aussicht gestellt. Bin jetzt froh, da ich liebe Post vom Gasanbieter bekommen habe...

Naja, hauptsächlich freue ich mich, dass ich mal Glück auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt hatte.


----------



## lightning666 (28. August 2022)

Noch ein Tipp zu 20"...

Es ist zwar ein Puky, hat aber mit den Puky Klassikern außer dem Namen wenig gemein. 

Fahren meine Beiden in 16 und 20 Zoll. 









						LS-PRO 20-7 | PUKY
					

Sportlich und leicht die Freiheit genießen: Das PUKY LS-PRO 20Einfach Draufsetzen und losfahren! Unser PUKY LS-PRO 20 ist mit vielen Leichtbaukomponenten wie z.B. dem Aluminiumrahmen, der Aluminiumgabel und Aluminiumkurbeln ausgestattet. So macht Fahrradf




					www.puky.de


----------



## Schraubenmutter (21. September 2022)

Die neuen Puky sehen ehrlich gesagt wirklich gut aus, finde ich.

Der Große hat jetzt sein gebrauchtes MTB bekommen. Dürfte ein Corratec AirTech Zone (vermutl 2010) sein. Für ihn passt es - er sitzt gut drauf, das Rad ist auch leicht und geschenkt kann man nicht meckern...

Jungs also radtechnisch versorgt. Ich fahre meine gebrauchten Klapperdinger dann vorerst weiter.


----------



## fntms (22. September 2022)

lightning666 schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp zu 20"...
> 
> Es ist zwar ein Puky, hat aber mit den Puky Klassikern außer dem Namen wenig gemein.
> 
> ...


Das sieht ja mittlerweile wirklich mal nach einem Fahrrad aus. Was wiegen die Räder denn so?


----------



## Binem (22. September 2022)

fntms schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mittlerweile wirklich mal nach einem Fahrrad aus. Was wiegen die Räder denn so?


7,8Kg bei 20 " incl Schaltung finde ich jetzt "von der Stange" echt annehmbar


----------



## lightning666 (22. September 2022)

Und das klassische Einsteigerrad mit 16 Zoll nur 5,5 kg.
Die Kinder fahren unheimlich gerne damit, ich finde sie auch besser als die woom.


----------



## Schraubenmutter (23. September 2022)

Die neuen Puky sehen echt gut aus. Der Preis ist halt schon auch hoch... müsste man schauen, wie die sich am Gebrauchtmarkt entwickelt. Wäre gut, wenn eine etablierte Marke mit einem guten Rad da mitmischt und das evt. gebraucht zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Würde das dann hier öfter auftauchen, wäre es echt ganz gut.

Das schreckt mich übrigens so bei Woom ab. Hier oft als Kaufargument gebracht, dass man es quasi zum Neupreis weiterverkauft. Anscheinend sind es echt Wunderräder ohne jede Abnutzung. Ich selber mag aber nichts gebrauchtes (womöglich dann schon mehrere Kinder) zum Neupreis kaufen... abgesehen davon, dass sie mir nicht gefallen. Wobei die neueren Modelle ja auch schon weit schicker sind und die würden sogar optisch gehen (wirklich nicht schön, finde ich weiterhin deren Helm... der wäre cool, wenn er einfach als nerdig durchginge, aber als Hypeware, uncool  )

Aber ich wollte hier im Thread ja nicht über Woom weiter diskutieren, jetzt aber bei uns da alles entschieden ist, doch ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubenmutter (1. November 2022)

So, der Große braucht jetzt noch ein MTB. Das weitergereichte Gebrauchtrad wird eher dann in der Stadt zum Einsatz kommen - sprich, wo wir keine Angst wegen Diebstahl haben müssen...
Ich hab's meinen Männern ja eh dauernd gesagt: Ich kaufe lieber gleich was neues gutes, aber die wollten das Rad unbedingt übernehmen... 🙄

Liebäugle wieder mit einem Orbea. Vor allem weil vernünftiger Händler vor Ort verfügbar und die Räder ganz ok sein sollten, was ich so gelesen habe. Wir sind auch mit dem aktuellen 24" Orbea sehr zufrieden.

Konkret überlege ich das Laufey Junior in 27" Muss noch in mich gehen, ob es das H20 oder gleich das H10 werden soll.

Was meint ihr zu dem Rad? Es ist nicht gerade leicht... aber mein Sohn hat halbwegs Kraft, Willen und ist selbst kein Fliegengewicht (würde eher beim Bruder später evt. problematisch....)


----------



## Binem (2. November 2022)

Schraubenmutter schrieb:


> Konkret überlege ich das Laufey Junior in 27" Muss noch in mich gehen, ob es das H20 oder gleich das H10 werden soll.
> 
> Was meint ihr zu dem Rad? Es ist nicht gerade leicht... aber mein Sohn hat halbwegs Kraft, Willen und ist selbst kein Fliegengewicht (würde eher beim Bruder später evt. problematisch....)


13,5 kg für 1400€... Das Gewicht vom H20 finde ich nicht ist aber bestimmt mehr...

Wäre mir zu teuer


----------



## Schraubenmutter (2. November 2022)

Naja, es geht ja nicht nur und alleine um Gewicht. Es geht ja um's Gesamtpaket.   

Aber ich bin natürlich offen für Alternativen für brauchbare Hardtails in der Preisklasse. Das Laufey hat ja nicht so eine schlechte Preis-Leistung, was ich so sehen kann.


----------



## Binem (2. November 2022)

Schraubenmutter schrieb:


> Naja, es geht ja nicht nur und alleine um Gewicht. Es geht ja um's Gesamtpaket.
> 
> Aber ich bin natürlich offen für Alternativen für brauchbare Hardtails in der Preisklasse. Das Laufey hat ja nicht so eine schlechte Preis-Leistung, was ich so sehen kann.


Ein Pyro?








						27,5'' DISC Pyro Jugendrad in schwarz (neu & fertig montiert)
					

Pyro TWENTYSEVEN.5 DISC (27,5'') - Jugendrad (neu & fertig montiert!)  Variante: B.13: ab 63 cm...,27,5'' DISC Pyro Jugendrad in schwarz (neu & fertig montiert) in Mannheim - Mannheim




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Oder Kubike Trail, oder warten auf das Vpace im Frühjahr


----------



## Schraubenmutter (2. November 2022)

Pyro schaue ich mir an.

Kubike - eher nicht
VPace dürfte außerhalb vom Budget sein.

Gebrauchträder sind vor Ort leider keine Option, da es einfach nichts brauchbares im Umkreis gibt.


----------



## Binem (3. November 2022)

Schraubenmutter schrieb:


> Pyro schaue ich mir an.
> 
> Kubike - eher nicht
> VPace dürfte außerhalb vom Budget sein.
> ...


Warum kein Kubike?
Vpace ist zwar teurer, lässt sich aber gut nach mehreren Kindern weiterverkaufen. Da ist zwar die Investition größer, aber der Verlust nicht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (3. November 2022)

Wie ist den der Einsatzbereich.? Das Laufey hat eine moderne abfahrtsorietierte Geometrie. Kubikes und Pyro sind da doch deutlich altbackener. Kurz gesagt, liegt der Fokus auf Bergab und anspruchsvolle Trails dann das Laufy, gehts mehr um lange Touren und Bergauf dann passt was leichtes alla Kubike/Pyro besser.


----------



## zymnokxx (3. November 2022)

Falls noch jemand 20" sucht, ich habe Gabel und/oder Rahmen übrig - beides neu und ungefahren, da ich nun doch nicht selbst neu aufbaue und ein anderes Rad gefunden habe:


----------



## Schraubenmutter (4. November 2022)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Wie ist den der Einsatzbereich.? Das Laufey hat eine moderne abfahrtsorietierte Geometrie. Kubikes und Pyro sind da doch deutlich altbackener. Kurz gesagt, liegt der Fokus auf Bergab und anspruchsvolle Trails dann das Laufy, gehts mehr um lange Touren und Bergauf dann passt was leichtes alla Kubike/Pyro besser.



Sohn meint, eher Trails. Ich hätte gerne, dass er mal rauf und runter fährt.

Und ja, finde Kubike schaut etwas altbacken aus, was ich gesehen habe - sorry, ist mein Eindruck einfach.

Wegen Budget:
Das Budget wird jetzt nicht mehr, weil ich zukünftig das Bike verkaufen kann. 

Ja, weiß jetzt noch nicht recht, weil das mit dem Gewicht sehe ich ein... nur ich finde das Orbea abgesehen davon ganz gut, muss ich sagen.


----------



## nicolutz (4. November 2022)

@Schraubenmutter
Evtl. wäre ja auch das neue 26/27,5" von Nize Bike eine Option. Zwar auch ca 100€ teuer als das Orbea, aber dafür leichter und besser ausgestattet.
Im Moment gibt's noch 5% als Vorbestellung, dann kommts preislich näher dran


----------



## Schraubenmutter (5. November 2022)

Das sieht echt gut aus.
Schade, dass es so weit weg ist. Probefahren und vor Ort kaufen, ist für mich schon ein Muss.
Irgendwie komme ich gerade nicht weiter... 

Bis 24Zoll hat man gefühlt wirklich eine gute Auswahl. Auch gebraucht! Aber bei größer wird es anstrengend...


----------



## nicolutz (5. November 2022)

Du schaust doch nach 27,5"?
Da kannst du doch auch jedes Erwachsenen Bike mit entsprechend kleinem Rahmen nehmen.
Mehr Auswahl ist doch gar nicht möglich


Schraubenmutter schrieb:


> as sieht echt gut aus.
> Schade, dass es so weit weg ist. Probefahren und vor Ort kaufen, ist für mich schon ein Muss.
> Irgendwie komme ich gerade nicht weiter...
> 
> Bis 24Zoll hat man gefühlt wirklich eine gute Auswahl. Auch gebraucht! Aber bei größer wird es anstrengend...


----------

